# Who needs a cat?



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

If the animated gif below doesnt work, see the original here:
http://i.imgur.com/UC8u5.gif?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews









Source: reddit

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats awesome ... puffers are so cool


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I love how the other fish are sitting there just going "what the heck is wrong with YOU?" at the puffer!


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Elle said:


> I love how the other fish are sitting there just going "what the heck is wrong with YOU?" at the puffer!


Sometimes ignorance is bliss.

The question is who has a better life? The puffer for it's apparent intelligence (or lack there of) or the other fish who are completely oblivious? I sometime wonder which I am and which I would be better off as. Funny how if you think hard enough, you always seem find parallels in scaled down things in life. For example, my fish tanks often seem like a "playground at school" which also look like an dysfunctional (or maybe normal) organization?

To close, GREAT PUFFER, GREAT VIDEO. I want more puffers! 1 in my 33 feels lonely and paces a lot!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. Needed a good laugh this morning.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome. Even the wifey is laughing at that little guy!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol that is funny


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

aquafunlover said:


> Sometimes ignorance is bliss.
> 
> The question is who has a better life? The puffer for it's apparent intelligence (or lack there of) or the other fish who are completely oblivious? I sometime wonder which I am and which I would be better off as. Funny how if you think hard enough, you always seem find parallels in scaled down things in life. For example, my fish tanks often seem like a "playground at school" which also look like an dysfunctional (or maybe normal) organization?
> 
> To close, GREAT PUFFER, GREAT VIDEO. I want more puffers! 1 in my 33 feels lonely and paces a lot!


Sometimes when I'm thinking about the water parameters/nitrogen cycle in my tank it reminds me we have to be carefull with the environment.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I have always noticed the way pea puffers and alike will often follow your finger in front of the tank!

Good for a laugh....cheers


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i wonder if fish ever get sea sick?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Makes me want a puffer


----------

